
A Diet Might Cut the Risk of Developing Alzheimer’s - arikrak
http://www.wsj.com/articles/a-diet-might-cut-the-risk-of-developing-alzheimers-1429569168?mod=trending_now_1
======
mikeytown2
I'm surprised they didn't mention the keto diet in the WSJ article.

In this paper, we highlight how an excess of dietary carbohydrates,
particularly fructose, alongside a relative deficiency in dietary fats and
cholesterol, may lead to the development of Alzheimer's disease

[http://www.reddit.com/r/ketoscience/comments/32ew4h/nutritio...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ketoscience/comments/32ew4h/nutrition_and_alzheimers_disease_the_detrimental/)

There's also the recent UCLA study where 9/10 patients improved after going on
a keto diet [http://neurosciencenews.com/alzheimers-memory-loss-
reversal-...](http://neurosciencenews.com/alzheimers-memory-loss-
reversal-1377/)

------
junto
Funny, last week I read that being underweight INCREASED the risk of
developing Alzheimers if you are middle aged or old [1].

So often these studies should just be ignored, or taken with a huge pinch of
salt (apparently that is now ok [2] these days too).

[1]
[http://www.alzheimers.org.uk/site/scripts/news_article.php?n...](http://www.alzheimers.org.uk/site/scripts/news_article.php?newsID=2359)

[2] [http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-
explains/2014/04/ec...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-
explains/2014/04/economist-explains-12)

------
vixen99
A reading of the literature on in-vivo and in-vitro studies of the effects of
flavonoids (the colored components of many fruits and vegetables) on
mamamalian biochemistry does suggest that they may have a significant role in
maintaining health. I'd like to put it more strongly than that but it's as
well to be cautious.

------
davidjnelson
This reminds me of Dr Fuhrman's GBOMBS acronym:
[https://www.drfuhrman.com/library/gbombs.aspx](https://www.drfuhrman.com/library/gbombs.aspx)

------
ars
Are there any animals that develop Alzheimer's?

~~~
stephentmcm
Not to be a jerk but literally googling your post answers your question...

The answer is yes, what was your point?

~~~
ars
That instead of making up this diet based on educated guessing, feed it to
animals and precisely figure out the best way.

------
gadders
The Mediterranean Diet, started to support Olive Oil growers and
supported/sponsored by Olive Oil manufacturers.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I would assume the downvote(s) came from people unimpressed that you were
negative/attacking without posting supporting reasons.

~~~
gadders
They probably haven't read The Big Fat Surprise.

